# Low Voltage Lighting



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

A 1kva transformer unless specifically stated is not continuously rated. Certainly in the first instance you need to uprate the transformer. But I think your fault may be simply due to over current demand made upon the cable supplying the lighting. Each leg needs to be capable of carrying 21 amps. So you need to be sure that your circuits are capable of that and also take into account continuous running and volt drop etc.So make your cable at least 25% larger. 

Frank


----------

